# Skunk Train



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Just curious if there is a HO Model of the Skunk Train in Fort Bragg Cali. Both my wife and I visited there when we were little and rode the train. I am in the Market for a Loco and something to put behind it for the new layout. Heres a link :thumbsup: 

http://www.skunktrain.com/


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I did a google search but couldnt find any ready made sets. I'm sure it would be easy to make your own though. Just decide which Skunk train you want to model and get the appropriate loco/cars, repaint to match the scheme and get generic decals to form the roadname.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

im not the best at identifying engines. what is the diesel? it looks like an alco to me..


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

GP?? but its hard to tell from the angle the picture is taken.

Edit: Loco #65 is an EMD GP9m. Former SP #3412.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Western_Railroad


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That site seems not to be up to date.
Face Book shows 4 engines. 
#48 - looks like a former Santa Fe
#50 - same as above, both GP styles. 
#259 - looks like a former BNSF, it states it runs on bio-fuel, maybe a GP 38-2?
the last is a Fairbanks style up front, but a switcher if that makes ant since lol. Can not read the road # though.


----------

